# Desperate to explain my bloating and gerd.



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

Just over a year ago, at age 44, I started noticing abdominal bloating. I had never had this before. Then after a couple of weeks I started getting a pinching sensation below my sternum. I finally got a doctor to prescribe me the antacid ranitidine, and for the time being the pinching went away but the bloating continued. Then I started having stomach pains and I was put on the antacid pantoprazole and a stool softener for constipation. After about a month and a half I was feeling so good I stopped taking the pantoprazole after consulting with my doctor. A week later I was having bad GERD and went back on it. I still don't know what initially caused the bloating, why it ramped up to GERD so quickly off the medication, and how damaged my LES is now. I've read that the damage can be irreversable and
I could have this for the rest of my days. Getting information out of doctors has been like pulling teeth, and after seeing a GI three times I have only been diagnosed with IBS-C (constipation). Would really appreciate any insight or advice. Thanks.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi, you want to rule out food intolerances.
Get a test (£45 to £100)

I would ask your gp for tests to see if you have low or high stomach acid. Alot actually have low not high.

Eating an 80/20 alkaline diet is great for gerd etc.

Bloating is normally caused by food fermenting then bad bacteria feeds off it causing bloat, gas etc

Food intolerances, low stomach acid, low digestive enzymes can all lead food to sit to long and ferment.
(Eating fruit after a meal can to)
Private tests are best.

A seperate one could be an ulcer which causes gerd etc see a gp.

If you have uclers get checked for h pylori,
If you have never been treated for h pylori before tell gp you want blood tests. If you have been treated for it before then stool tests.

Herina can also cause gerd, bloating etc.


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

braeseven said:


> Just over a year ago, at age 44, I started noticing abdominal bloating. I had never had this before. Then after a couple of weeks I started getting a pinching sensation below my sternum. I finally got a doctor to prescribe me the antacid ranitidine, and for the time being the pinching went away but the bloating continued. Then I started having stomach pains and I was put on the antacid pantoprazole and a stool softener for constipation. After about a month and a half I was feeling so good I stopped taking the pantoprazole after consulting with my doctor. A week later I was having bad GERD and went back on it. I still don't know what initially caused the bloating, why it ramped up to GERD so quickly off the medication, and how damaged my LES is now. I've read that the damage can be irreversable and
> I could have this for the rest of my days. Getting information out of doctors has been like pulling teeth, and after seeing a GI three times I have only been diagnosed with IBS-C (constipation). Would really appreciate any insight or advice. Thanks.


I have read quite a few things that say coming off acid blockers like pantaprazol can give you effects worse than what you had before you started taking them.


----------



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

♧Pandora☆ said:


> Hi, you want to rule out food intolerances.
> Get a test (£45 to £100)
> 
> I would ask your gp for tests to see if you have low or high stomach acid. Alot actually have low not high.
> ...


My GP and GI have concluded the following:

- not h. pylori (blood test)

- not a hiatal hernia (CT scan)

- not an ulcer

They diagnosed me with IBS-C, but there's more going on, so i'm about to tackle some of the other possibilities. The bacterial overgrowth is what i've studied the most and I will be changing my diet for that. As for low stomach acid or low digestive enzymes I have some work to do. Might try the apple cider vinegar approach.



steenie said:


> I have read quite a few things that say coming off acid blockers like pantaprazol can give you effects worse than what you had before you started taking them.


I have been reading that as well. I found a thread on here about how to possibly strengthen the LES. Hopefully that will be possible.


----------

